# 2009 Specialized Tricross (Singlecross) Hub Spacing



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm wondering if these wheels will fit on the frame of the 09 Tricross Singlecross
http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=194

are they both 120mm and will work fine with each other?


----------

